# injection into coccyx



## jackiems (Aug 20, 2015)

Here is the procedure note:

After informed consent, sterile prep, the coccyx is injected with a total of 80 mg depo-medrol, 40 mg kenalog and .25ml of 2% lidocaine. The needle was verified to be in contact with the coccyx and then withdrawn a millimeter to allow injection of the medication.

Our provider has 20610.  I wasnt sure if the coccyx is considered a major joint/bursa. Would it just be a 96372 or something more extensive like 62311? 

Thanks


----------



## claudineerie@hotmail.com (Jul 7, 2016)

*Spine concern*

I would clarify with the physician but the coccyx is part of the spine -


----------

